# Does anyone's lo look NOTHING like fob?



## anna matronic

This is quite random! But my lo looks like the spit of me and my family. My colouring, my big blue eyes, my nose, even when I was a baby the similarities is uncanny and even when I complare photo's of lo and my dad they could be the same person!!

I do not see FOB in him one bit. I only have a few photo's of him and dunno what he looked like as a baby, except that he was blonde.

It makes me wonder if mother nature is working in a weird way so as not to remind me eveyday of fob when looking at lo!!

Sometimes when I see lo as he gets bigger I cam maybe see bits of his dad in him, maybe its cos I just didn't know him well enough to know his face iykwim so I don't see any resenbelence.

Anyone else found this?


----------



## sweetlullaby

Nope not a bit of FOB at all in any way shape or form :) 
Though im scared that if I get his hair cut he'll look like FOB for some wacky reason :rofl:

He's the spitting image of me, my youngest brother and has a slight look of my dad about him.


----------



## AbbynChloe

my Chloe is mixed race (i'm black, dad white) but she looks more like him than me. She has my eyes, but everything else is a real mix or purely him! as she gets older,you can see it more and more :0(


----------



## whoops

She was the image of him when she was first born, but she's growing into a mini-me now. Thank god. :haha:

She still kind of looks like him from the eyes up but from the nose down, she's me. It's kind of scary actually - at certain angles, it's like looking at myself in the mirror. As a baby. IYKWIM.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie looks absolutely nothing like FOB either! I got out some old baby photos of me and we're so similar. Everyone comments on how much he looks like me and I love it :happydance:


----------



## hancake100

Another one here :happydance: Ellie looks nothing like fob and people tell me ALL THE TIME how much she looks like me and I love it, hehe. She looks like my side of the family all over. Looking at Ellie and my niece next to each other they would get away with being sisters and have even been asked once if there were twins :rofl:


----------



## 112110

I see no FOB in my LO either :happydance:


----------



## xSophieBx

I do see him in her at certain times... mostly when shes pulling a gormless face LOL. But everyone tells me she looks like me as a baby.. I'm glad she looks more like me then him! Just hope she doesn't get his nose when shes older...lol. xx


----------



## gemabee

when finn was born he was the image of fob, now he looks nothin like him nd is all me... everyone remarks how finn is the image of me. fob has jet black hair nd brown eyes... finn has blonde hair nd blue eyes... sooo glad he doesn't look like fob :D


----------



## kirst1805

Gem looks nothing like FOB, never has. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## WhiteGeisha

I wish!!!!!!!! She is like his mini me! 

I can't even pretend she's not his :grr:

Sometimes when they are together I have to think hard about which one is the baby!x


----------



## anna matronic

^^^^ LOL

Glad it is not just me :haha:


----------



## Ginger84

DS looks nothing like FOB thankfully, but im still waiting for FOB's ginger hair to sneak in somewhere along the way! lol. He actually looks just like a mini version of my dad.


----------



## littlekitten8

James looks nothing like FOB. He is like me and my sister lol.


----------



## teal

I don't see FOB in my LO at all. Nothing! He's all me :haha: 

When I was pregnant I was so worried about how I would react if my LO was the double of FOB. I know now that it wouldn't have mattered but I did worry a lot!


----------



## shiawase

Liam's got FOB's eye colour (blue) and same dimple on his chin apart from that he's the spitting image of me when i was his age. everyone says he looks like me apart from FOB's family of course but what the hell do they know lol


----------



## Kacie

When she was first born for a few days she looked just like FOB (i'm told that's a natural thing so that the FOB can bond and have a connection to the baby) but that went away and since then everyone has told me she is the spitting image of me. I can see a bit of him in her if I look closely but her eyes are all mine.. as are her dimples and mouth.. I think the nose is him and she has blonde hair when i had brown as a baby. But even complete strangers say how much she looks like me so I love it!

I'm just waiting for the day that a stranger says she looks like my now bf! :haha:

:) xxx


----------



## mskellydenise

My DD looks exactly like me...people also comment on how much she looks like my dad...lol


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Josh looked identical to FOB when he was born, even like FOB did as a baby! People still think he looks like him but my parents totally disagree and say hes got the look of my side of the family in him through and through - which I'm over the moon about lol


----------



## xJG30

Tom looks everything like me :D


----------



## MummyJade

Maizie is totally my family... nothing about her is like FOB! 
She is actually like my brother when she was a baby... now she is like me when i was 3 just dark blonde instead of bright blonde.... 
xx


----------



## taylor197878

im afraid all my kids look like my ex brooke is the double off him doubt she will grow out of it as neither off my other kids have.


----------



## 112110

FOB [this is the only picture I can find from the Myspace days :lol:]
https://a2.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/78/2a73bbb59d3547098709871e8cd34483/l.jpg
Me,
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/215225_10150562024640508_653365507_18490174_6963765_n.jpg
LO
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/268449_10150700312785508_653365507_19713248_5456795_n.jpg
:cloud9:


----------



## chocbunni01

i moved to another location, and after being there for months found out i was preg with my 2nd child. it was crazy since i went back home from 10/24/05-11/02/05... i was with my childs father(we have 2 children) who is black and so am i, and the male i had some fun time around 11/3-11/05 with was black and cuban. when i found out i was preg, the doctor told me i probably conceived in november. i totally freaked since my childs father and i dtd right before i left, and then i kinda had fun with the other guy, take in mind i was 22... so my daughter comes out and she is a week earlier then the Doc's thought, proving she was the child of the first man (father of both)... he says oh she is light, oh she doesnt look like me... but she had turned brown eventually lol, and has the similar hands and feet of her older sibling. i know they have the same father but the older one is a spitting image of her fathers mother and my youngest just looks like herself, and me at the same time.. total scare lol


----------



## SophiasMummy

My LO doesnt look like her dad at all she looks completly like I did as a baby accept she has dark blonde hair now which is random and I dont know where it caomes from as me and FOB both have near enough black hair, im waiting for him to tell me hes not her dad for this very reason and then I will love proving him wrong x


----------

